# John Deere LA 135



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

You can't do such a conversion for $500, unless you scrounge around for used parts and batteries, etc, and doesn't sound like you have the skills for this.
Just a new golf cart motor which might work is $400.

It might be possible to use a long extension cord and power it with a 120vac motor, I've seen this done using a big pole so the cord goes up and you won't run over it. You can find used AC motors fairly cheap and no expensive controller, just turn it on and use the clutch in the mower.
For example a big heavy 5hp motor (but 3-phase, so not simple) for only $75.
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/5105814910.html


----------



## AntronX (Feb 23, 2009)

It takes 5KW to move riding lawn mower. Look at this mower conversion. It uses Motenergy ME-1004 DC motor. To get 35 - 45 minute mowing time you will need 5KWh Lithium battery. That's $2200 for battery alone. Add BMS, charger and labor to put it all together and you are close to commercial electric offering at $4K.


----------

